# Επισκευή Συσκευών Εικόνας > Επίγειος & Δορυφορικός Δέκτης > [Δέκτης MPEG4] CRYSTAL AUDIOVIDEO MICRO-SD

## DGeorge

Πολλή Καλησπέρα στην καλή παρέα! :Biggrin: 
Ελπίζω, ότι σας έχω κατατοπίσει καλά σε ποιόν ακριβώς ψηφιακό δέκτη MPEG-4 αναφέρομαι!
Το πρόβλημα, που αντιμετωπίζω (αν θυμάμαι καλά από την πρώτη κιόλας μέρα, που τον αγόρασα) είναι σχετικό με τον διακόπτη ON/OFF στο τηλεχειριστήριο.
Χρειάζεται αρκετή πίεση το συγκεκριμένο πλήκτρο, και -ίσως- και σε συγκεκριμένο σημείο, ώστε να 'ανάψει'-'σβήσει' ο δέκτης.
Όλα τα υπόλοιπα πλήκτρα (εννοείται με 'αναμένο' τον δέκτη) λειτουργούν απολύτως φυσιολογικά.
Το πρόβλημα παρουσιάζεται ανεξαρτήτως παλαιότητας, ή/και μάρκας των μπαταριών του.....
Αν οι μπαταρίες είναι -μα τελείως άδειες- δεν λειτουργεί τίποτα! Αντίθετα, με οποιασδήποτε μάρκας ολοκαίνουργιες μπαταρίες, το πρόβλημα εξακολουθεί!

Πιστεύω να ήμουν κατατοπιστικός και ως προς τις συνθήκες-παραμέτρους του προβλήματος!
Κάθε σύσταση, συμβουλή, πρόταση όποιου φίλου-μέλους, θα είναι θερμά καλοδεχούμενη.
Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ, εκ των προτέρων, για την προσοχή σας. :Biggrin:

----------


## her

Υπάρχει πιθανότητα το πρόβλημα να μην είναι στο τηλεχειριστήριο αλλά στο λογισμικό του δέκτη. Δες αν εκπέμπει το τηλεχειριστήριο πατώντας το κουμπί on/off μπροστά από μια κάμερα κινητού.

----------


## DGeorge

> Υπάρχει πιθανότητα το πρόβλημα να μην είναι στο τηλεχειριστήριο αλλά στο λογισμικό του δέκτη. Δες αν εκπέμπει το τηλεχειριστήριο πατώντας το κουμπί on/off μπροστά από μια κάμερα κινητού.


Φίλε Ηρακλή Πολλή Καλημέρα σου! :Biggrin: 
Σ' ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ για τον χρόνο, την ταχύτατη ανταπόκριση, και την 'τρελλή'  :W00t:  πρότασή σου!
Να υποθέσω, ότι η κάμερα του κινητού 'βλέπει' υπέρυθρες;
Φυσικά και έκανα το πείραμα, αμέσως με το που διάβασα τη συμβουλή σου!!!
Όντως... Θέλει λίγη έξτρα πίεση το πλήκτρο On/Off για να 'ανάψει' το led.

[*off-topic*] Πάντως τό' χεις! Μου κάνεις για Τρελλός - Πλήρως-Παράφρων Πειραματικός Φυσικός!!! :Tongue2: [*/off-topic*]

Όμως, ίσως να θέλει απλώς την 'κάποια έξτρα' πίεση, που ήθελε από τις πρώτες ώρες, που το αγόρασα.
Για να ανταποκριθεί ο δέκτης, όμως, δεν θέλει απλώς κάποια-έξτρα πίεση.... Υποψιάζομαι, ότι το 'φέρνει γύρω-γύρω', ώστε να μου ζητήσει κάτι από *kama sutra!*. Προς το παρόν σφυρίζει αδιάφορα. Αλλά υποψιάζομαι πολύ έντονα, ότι μου το φέρνει γύρω-γύρω.

Ωραία! Τώρα που διαπιστώσαμε, ότι το On/Off στο τηλεχειριστήριο λειτουργεί (έστω κάπως), τι κάνουμε παραπέρα; :Think: 

Και πάλι σ' ευχαριστώ θερμά για τον χρόνο σου και την ανταπόκρισή σου!
Νά' σαι πάντα καλά!

----------


## nyannaco

Σε πρώτη φάση θα άνοιγα το Τ/Χ. Αν υπάρχει ορατό πρόβλημα (κατασκευαστικό ελάττωμα) στο συγκεκριμένο πλήκτρο,
Επικοινωνία με την εταιρεία για αντικατάσταση του Τ/Χ, ήΑγορά προγραμματιζόμενου Τ/Χ προς αβτικατάσταση
Αν δεν υπάρχει ορατό πρόβλημα, πρώτα θα δοκίμαζα καθαρισμό των επαφών του πλήκτρου (πλακέτα και μεμβράνη) με ισοπροπυλική αλκοόλη, με μια μπατονέτα. Με λίγη τύχη μπορεί να κάτσει.

----------


## DGeorge

Φίλε Νίκο, Πολλή Καλησπέρα σου! :Biggrin: 
Σ' ευχαριστώ και 'σένα για την ταχύτατη ανταπόκριση, και την καλή συμβουλή.
Εφαρμόζοντας την έξτρα πίεση, όπως είδα από την κάμερα του κινητού μου, το Τ/Χ άρχισε να αποδίδει καλύτερα.... (Έπαψε, τουλάχιστον, να μου κλείνει το μάτι για kama sutra! :Biggrin: )
Θα κάνω και το καθάρισμα, που συνιστάς, με την ισοπροπυλική αλκοόλη (μόλις βρω λίγη από αυτήν, και λίγο χρόνο, για την διαδικασία) και θα ενημερώσω.

Προς το παρόν, τουλάχιστον, δεν με πρήζει ιδιαίτερα....!
Δείχνει, με την ιδιαίτερη πίεση στο πλήκτρο, (πάντα) να θέλει και μιά-κάποια 'σάρωση' προς τη μεριά του δέκτη....
Τι να σημαίνει, άραγε, αυτό;

Υπόψιν:
*α)* Η σάρωση αυτή χρειαζόταν πάντα...
*β)* Καθάρισα, με μαλακό χαρτί γυαλιών, και λίγο νεράκι, την πρόσοψη του δέκτη (και εμπρός από το 'παράθυρο' λήψης των υπερύθρων), αλλά δεν άλλαξε κάτι...

Και πάλι ευχαριστώ θερμά και 'σένα, και όλους για τον χρόνο, και την ανταπόκρισή σας.
Νά 'στε όλοι καλά!!!

----------


## manolo

Σ΄αυτόν το δέκτη (το μοντέλο) μερικές φορές έχει πρόβλημα ο δέκτης υπερύθρων μέσα στον ίδιο το δέκτη. Είχα παλιότερα το ίδιο μοντέλο και μετά από 1 μήνα δεν 'άκουγε' με τίποτα το τηλεχειριστήριο. Επισκευάστηκε με αλλαγή της πλακέτας στη πρόσοψη που περιλαμβάνει το δέκτη υπερύθρων.

----------


## nyannaco

Εφοσον το προβλημα αφορα ενα συγκεκριμενο κουμπι του Τ/Χ και οχι ολα, το προβλημα βρισκεται ξεκαθαρα εκει, και οχι στο δεκτη.
Ναι, ειναι αναισθητος ο δεκτης του ή/και γτπ το Τ/Χ, γι'αυτο και χρειαζεται σατωση αν ειναι μακρυτερα απο το ενα μετρο, αλλα αυτο ειναι αλλο θεμα.

----------


## manolo

Ναι συμφωνώ Νίκο. Δεν είπα ότι στη περίπτωση του Γιώργου φταίει η πλακέτα του δέκτη υπερύθρων, απλά επισήμανα ένα άλλο σχετικό πρόβλημα που παρουσιάζει αυτό το μοντέλο όσον αφορά την 'αναισθησία' του IR δέκτη. Προφανώς εφόσον τα άλλα πλήκτρα δουλεύουν φταίει το συγκεκριμένο button. Ίσως το καθάρισμα με ισοπροπυλική βελτιώσει τη κατάσταση.

----------


## DGeorge

Είστε γλυκο-κούκλοι αμφότεροι (μην πάει ο νους σας στο πονηρό, κι έχουμε ιστορίες..... :Lol: )
Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ για το ενδιαφέρον, τις ανταποκρίσεις, και τον θυσιασμένο (για χάρι μου) ελεύθερο χρόνο σας!!!
Νά' στε πάντα καλά!

----------


## DGeorge

Αγαπητότατοι φίλοι, αδελφοί συνforumίτες, Πολλή Καλημέρα σας! :Biggrin: 
Το πλύσιμο με ισοπροπανόλη δεν έφερε σχεδόν καμμία μεταβολή. 'Πλύθηκε' ακόμα και ακόμα και η επαφή του ON/OFF πλήκτρου στη μεμβράνη.
Οπότε.... Άναψε το λαμπάκι της μαϊμουδιάς!!! :Idea:  :W00t:  :Idea: 
Αγγάρεψα κάποιον νεαρό, καλό συνάδελφο (επειδή τρέμμουν τα χέρια του πολύ λιγότερο από τα δικά μου). Κόψαμε, από άχρηστο πλήκτρο, μιάν ανάλογη επαφή, την προσθέσαμε με logo, επάνω στην 'φαγωμένη' του πλήκτρου (ON/OFF). Εννοείται ότι την κοντύναμε, όσο μπορούσε το χέρι του συναδέλφου...
Τωρινή κατάσταση.... Το πλήκτρο ανάβει το led με απλό άγγιγμα. Θέλει κάπου-κάπου και προσοχή για να 'σβήσει' το led μετά από την όποια εντολή (ON ή OFF).
Καλού κακού, του έχω βγάλει τη μία μπαταρία, ώστε -ακόμα και σε επαφή- να μην λειτουργεί.
Το απόγευμα, στο σπίτι, θα δω και την ανταπόκριση του δέκτη.
Για την ώρα, η μεταμόσχευση δείχνει να λειτουργεί.
Αν έχω κάποιο σοβαρό νέο, εννοείται, ότι θα επανέλθω.

Προς το παρόν "Ευχαριστώ σας!!" ξανά για την -γενικότερη- καλωσύνη σας. Νά 'στε όλοι καλά!! :Biggrin:

----------


## nyannaco

Μεταμόσχευση πλήκτρου!!! Εχεις φύγει σε άλλο επίπεδο πλέον  :Biggrin:

----------


## NEOMELOS

Σε τέτοιες περιπτώσεις και το κόλλημα ενός φύλλου αλουμινόχαρτου ανανεώνει την επαφή του πλήκτρου.

----------


## FILMAN

Έτσι. Και για να το πάω λίγο πιο κάτω, μπορείς να του βάλεις ένα κομματάκι αυτοκόλλητης αλουμινοταινίας (θα βρεις στο χρωματοπωλείο της γειτονιάς σου, είναι πολύ φθηνή και θα σου κρατήσει για να φτιάξεις ίσα με 2 εκατομμύρια πλήκτρα τηλεχειριστηρίων).

----------


## DGeorge

> Μεταμόσχευση πλήκτρου!!! Εχεις φύγει σε άλλο επίπεδο πλέον


Προσπαθώ φιλότιμα για προαγωγή σε "Πατένταρχο"! Όμως έχω ακόμα πολύ δρόμο μπροστά. Δεν είναι -βασικά- μεταμόσχευση πλήκτρού.... Είναι μεταμόσχευση επαφής πλήκτρου, μαζί με κομμάτι από το 'αξονάκι' το οποίο συγκρατεί την νέα επαφή.


> Σε τέτοιες περιπτώσεις και το κόλλημα ενός φύλλου αλουμινόχαρτου ανανεώνει την επαφή του πλήκτρου.





> Έτσι. Και για να το πάω λίγο πιο κάτω, μπορείς να του βάλεις ένα κομματάκι αυτοκόλλητης αλουμινοταινίας (θα βρεις στο χρωματοπωλείο της γειτονιάς σου, είναι πολύ φθηνή και θα σου κρατήσει για να φτιάξεις ίσα με 2 εκατομμύρια πλήκτρα τηλεχειριστηρίων).


Το αλουμινόχαρτο το σκέφτηκα αμέσως. Όμως φοβήθηκα, μήπως η επαφή του κατασκευαστή έχει και κάποια άλλα χαρακτηριστικά (κάποια χωρητικότητα, κάποια αντίσταση ίσως, κλπ). Γι' αυτό και προτίμησα τη μεταμόσχευση...
Αν υπάρχει βεβαιότητα ως προς την καταλληλότητα του αλουμινόχαρτου (?), έχω ξεκάνει σε κανα-δυο μέρες το 'μόσχευμα' κι έχω κολλήσει αλουμινόχαρτο, συμφώνως προς τας υπερόχους υποδείξεις σας.... :Biggrin: 
Θα φάει η μύγα σίδερο, και το κουνούπι 'high-speed steel'!

----------


## andyferraristi

> Αν υπάρχει βεβαιότητα ως προς την καταλληλότητα του αλουμινόχαρτου (?), έχω ξεκάνει σε κανα-δυο μέρες το 'μόσχευμα' κι έχω κολλήσει αλουμινόχαρτο, συμφώνως προς τας υπερόχους υποδείξεις σας....
> Θα φάει η μύγα σίδερο, και το κουνούπι 'high-speed steel'!


Εάν το δοκιμάσεις, γράψε τα αποτελέσματα εδώ για μελλοντική χρήση ...

----------


## FILMAN

Το μαύρο αγώγιμο πλαστικό που έχει το πλήκτρο έχει κάποια αντίσταση, αλλά όχι σκόπιμα. Οπότε δεν τίθεται θέμα να κάψεις το τηλεχειριστήριο βάζοντας αλουμινόχαρτο (που δεν έχει αντίσταση).

----------


## DGeorge

Φίλτατοι αδελφοί συνforumίτες.........(Τα ντράμς μαίνονται σε ρυθμό εισαγωγής) *Ετελέσθη η επίσημη δοκιμή-πρώτη χρήση!!!!
*Ο διακόπτης λετιτουργεί πολύ καλά, με _"χάδι νεράϊδας"_. (Δεν ξέρω πώς είναι, αλλά έχω κάθε δικαίωμα να το φαντάζομαι)! :Biggrin: 
Κολλάει λιγάκι, αλλά ξεκολλάει πολύ εύκολα, είτε πιέζοντάς τον πάλι, είτε πιέζοντας κάποιο άλλο πλήκτρο. Μικρότατο έως ελάχιστο κουσούρι, μετά από τέτοια επέμβαση!!!
Το πλήκτρο πρέπει να ήταν ελαττωματικό από κατασκευής.... Τέλος πάντων!
Τέλος καλό, όλα καλά!
Επισημαίνω το θέμα ως [SOLVED], όσο και όπως μπορώ!
Σας υπερευχαριστώ όλους!

----------


## aktis

Ωραία , αν όμως το ειχες επιστρέψει απο την πρώτη μερα που το διαπίστωσες , εντός εγγύησης , θα βοήθαγες γενικότερα το κοινωνικο συνολο ...  , βοηθώντας να πουλιούνται υλικα με καλύτερο ποιοτικό έλεγχο .

----------


## DGeorge

Η Εταιρεία όπου δουλεύω, κινείται στους χώρους: Φάρμακο, καλλυντικό, παραφάρμακο, διάφορα ιατρικά είδη.
Παρακολουθώντας από μέσα, βλέπω να κινείται με οίκους επώνυμους, που παρέχουν κάποιες εγγυήσεις ποιότητας (λόγω ονόματος).
Παρακολουθώ, όμως και στην TV, την προώθηση/διαφήμιση ειδών πολύ αμφίβολης προέλευσης, ποιότητας κλπ.
Αυτό σημαίνει: Ποιοτικός έλεγχος < 0.
Έχουν ασκηθεί διώξεις.... Έχουν γίνει επίσημες ή/και ανεπίσημες καταγγελίες! Οι ενλόγω υποχωρούν-εξαφανίζονται για κάποιο χ-χρονικό διάστημα.... Μετά επανεμφανίζονται έχοντας τροποποιήσει ελάχιστα την ονομασία του σκευάσματος/προϊόντος ακμαίοι και δυνατοί όπως πριν.
Αυτά όλα είναι επακόλουθα της οικονομικής ύφεσης: Μαφίες, που λυμαίνονται τους χώρους των 'φθηνών' προϊόντων.

Ακόμα κι αν έστελνα πίσω το τηλεχειριστήριό μου, θα το 'πασάρανε' την ίδια στιγμή με τον επόμενο δέκτη.... Μέχρι κάποιος να το 'πέταγε' αγοράζοντας ένα παρόμοιο με κάποιον άλλο-παρόμοιο δέκτη.
Δεν θα μπουν ούτε στον κόπο να το απορρίψουν, οι ίδιοι.... Πόσω μάλλον και να το επισκευάσουν!
Το ότι μπόρεσα και το 'ξαναέβαλα' στην 'παραγωγή' (=λειτουργεί) σημαίνει ότι δεν θα το 'λουστεί'/'κλάψει' κάποιος άλλος ανυποψίαστος, και με περισσότερη άγνοια (και μέσα) επισκευών από εμένα.
Την ίδια ώρα, που κάποιος άλλος απλώς θα 'το έκλαιγε', ο συνάδελφος κι εγώ (για πλάκα - χαβαλέ) το ξαναβάλαμε σε λειτουργία.
Δεν έγινε το χατήρι στους απατεώνες, να το 'λουστεί'/'κλάψει' -τελικά- κάποιος άλλος!
Έτσι το βλέπω προσωπικά.
Όπως -επίσης- αν ήσουν γείτονάς μου, και αντιμετώπιζες ίδιο πρόβλημα, με κόστος έναν καφέ (με τον αντίστοιχο χαβαλέ, κοινωνική κριτική', κλπ) θα έφτιαχνα και το δικό σου.
Ταυτόχρονα αποθαρρύνω τους 'επώνυμους' από του να διατηρούν (μεσούσης τρελλής ύφεσης) τις τιμές (αδικαιολόγητα ψηλά) στον ουρανό!
Πρόκειται ~περίπου για την ίδια Μαφία.... Ο ένας βγάζει τρελλά λεφτά, πουλώντας -ουσιαστικά- λετουργικώς-άχρηστα προϊόντα. Ο άλλος βγάζει τρελλά λεφτά πουλώντας καλά προϊόντα, σε τιμή -για παράδειγμα- δέκα φορές μεγαλύτερη από τη φυσιολογική. Ο καθένας απ'τους δύο σε εκβιάζει, λέγοντάς σου: "Πήγαινε στον άλλον, αν δεν σου αρέσω!"
.....Σημεία των καιρών!!!!

----------


## bilste1965

> Πολλή Καλησπέρα στην καλή παρέα!
> Ελπίζω, ότι σας έχω κατατοπίσει καλά σε ποιόν ακριβώς ψηφιακό δέκτη MPEG-4 αναφέρομαι!
> Το πρόβλημα, που αντιμετωπίζω (αν θυμάμαι καλά από την πρώτη κιόλας μέρα, που τον αγόρασα) είναι σχετικό με τον διακόπτη ON/OFF στο τηλεχειριστήριο.
> Χρειάζεται αρκετή πίεση το συγκεκριμένο πλήκτρο, και -ίσως- και σε συγκεκριμένο σημείο, ώστε να 'ανάψει'-'σβήσει' ο δέκτης.
> Όλα τα υπόλοιπα πλήκτρα (εννοείται με 'αναμένο' τον δέκτη) λειτουργούν απολύτως φυσιολογικά.
> Το πρόβλημα παρουσιάζεται ανεξαρτήτως παλαιότητας, ή/και μάρκας των μπαταριών του.....
> Αν οι μπαταρίες είναι -μα τελείως άδειες- δεν λειτουργεί τίποτα! Αντίθετα, με οποιασδήποτε μάρκας ολοκαίνουργιες μπαταρίες, το πρόβλημα εξακολουθεί!
> 
> Πιστεύω να ήμουν κατατοπιστικός και ως προς τις συνθήκες-παραμέτρους του προβλήματος!
> ...


Μου εμφάνισε ακριβώς το ίδιο πρόβλημα ο δέκτης CRYSTAL AUDIOVIDEO PRIME-HD και επειδή δεν λειτουργεί καθόλου (έκανα την δοκιμή με την κάμερα του κινητού ) δεν μπορώ να προγραμματίσω ένα άλλο Τ/Χ . 
Δοκίμασα τον καθαρισμό με  ισοπροπυλική αλκοόλη πλακέτας και κουμπιού αλλά τίποτα . 
Έχοντας διαβάσει όλο το ποσό θα δοκιμάσω και την τοποθέτησή αλουμινόχαρτου !!!

----------


## bilste1965

> Εάν το δοκιμάσεις, γράψε τα αποτελέσματα εδώ για μελλοντική χρήση ...


Δοκίμασα και την λύση του αλουμινόχαρτου αλλά δεν είδα αποτέλεσμα. Αρνήται πεισματικά να λειτουργήσει . Δεν εκπέμπει κανένα φως (όταν το βλέπω στην κάμερα).

----------


## bilste1965

Νέα δοκιμή με το αλουμινόχαρτο έδωσαν το επιθυμητό αποτέλεσμα, και το θαύμα έγινε. Το πλήκτρο του ON/OFF λειτούργησε κανονικά. 
Προφανώς από την βιασύνη μου την πρώτη φορά δεν το τοποθέτησα σωστά με αποτέλεσμά να μην λειτουργεί και βιάστηκα να απαντήσω. 
Ευχαριστώ τους ανθρώπους που με τις γνώσεις τους βοήθησαν στην αποκατάσταση του προβλήματος μου!!!

----------

